# problemas con virtualbox y el gentoo-sources 3.0.6 y el DKMS

## xy01

bueno quisiera que me ayudaran con este problema

lo que pasa es que intentado instalar virtualbox en mi gentoo resien instalado

pero me lanzo un error producto de un fallo en el DKMS

estuve investigando y supuestamente se solucionaba con instalar el linux-headers y volver a instalar virtualbox

hice todo el procedimiento

instale el linux-header-2.6.39

luego borre el log de la instalacion de virtualbox  y luego corri este comando

/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup

para que se configure de nuevo el virtualbox y reconociera el dkms

pero aun asi me lanzo el mismo error producido por el dkms

en fin llegue a la conclusion de que se debe a que el linux-headers tenia la version 2.6.39 y por no ser compatible con la version 3.0.6 de mi kernel por ello no se arreglaba el problema

pero no se si sea asi o ahi otra explicacion por la cual se produsca ese problema y si la hubiera me la podrian explicar ademas de ayudarme a reparar este problema?

o es que me tengo que esperar a la version 3.0.6 del linux-headers?

----------

## rivapic

Si tienes instalado virtualbox-modules solo tienes que hacer modprobe vboxdrv y modprobe vboxnetflt, olvidate de /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup.

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola xy01 yo tambien tengo una instalacion fresca de gentoo y esto es lo que te puedo aportar, y aprovechando tu post para salir de algunas dudas de una vez  :Wink:  .

Primero para iniciar VirtualBox como bien dice rivapic primero hay que ejecutar:

```

# modprobe vboxdrv

# modprobe vboxnetadp

# modprobe vboxnetflt

```

yo los he añadido a mi /etc/conf.d/modules de esta manera:

```
modules="vboxdrv"

modules="vboxnetflt"

modules="vboxnetadp"

```

pero no se cargan al inicio,alguien sabe por que?  :Question: 

Finalmente para ejecutarlo solo en consola $VirtualBox  y funciona correctamente (en KDE no me creo el acceso directo alguien sabe como crearlo?).

espero te sirva la información  :Very Happy:   saludos!.

----------

## opotonil

Prueba con:

```

modules="vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"

```

Salu2.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Yo antes de actualizar kernel, lo tenía así:

```
modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp"
```

Y como es lógico, después de actualizar kernel a 3.0.6, lo tengo así:

```
modules_3_0="${modules_3_0} vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp"
```

Asegúrate de tener app-emulation/virtualbox-modules instalado, y si ya lo tenías y has actualizado el kernel, asegúrate de hacer la modificación que antes te mencioné y recompila contra el nuevo kernel:

```
emerge -1a app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

Cada vez que se actualiza el kernel, todo lo que está como módulo, se ha de recompilar contra el nuevo kernel.

Un saludo.

----------

